
Show HN: All student jobs and internships opportunities at YC companies - intous
https://entryleveljobs.me/yc-students
======
intous
Starting your career at great startups can create breakout opportunities in
the future.

To make it easy for students looking for joining great startups, I have
filtered out all the internships and new grad openings from all the YC backed
companies and compiled a list. It includes opening from the companies like
Airbnb, Stripe, Flexport, Podium, Front, Dropbox, Pagerduty and so many
others.

Few weeks ago YC launched 'Top 100 YC companies'list and in the past YC
started work at startup. Along, with that this additional resource can be
useful anyone looking for applying at YC companies and can accelerate their
career.

As Sam Altman said: “If you join a company, my general advice is to join a
company on a breakout trajectory.”

------
alexgotoi
I would love to have such a resource when I started my career. Nice execution!

~~~
intous
Thank you. It will be useful resources for people starting their career now.

